
Python AdminUI: web UI development with Python (Flask + Ant Design) - wilsonfiifi
https://github.com/bigeyex/python-adminui
======
canada_dry
Looks interesting... though the very basic "getting started" code has an error
in it.

Also... messages are in Chinese so perhaps it's not intended for the west.

------
wilsonfiifi
Author’s blog post [0]

    
    
      [0] https://medium.com/@bigeyex/introducing-python-adminui-68b9f55153e3

